# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Faisons gagner des croquettes au refuge MOLOSSES LAND

## JEANETTE

Un nouveau concours sur ce site permet de faire gagner 6 mois de croquettes. La personne qui a inscrit son chien fera don de ces croquettes au refuge MOLOSSES LAND :

http://www.mabete.com/j/hVm5

On vote de façon illimitée toutes les 5 mn mais seul le 1er gagne quelque chose. GUS a de bonnes chances car il est pour le moment 2ème.

Merci à tous ceux/celles qui voudront bien voter et/ou partager !

----------


## aurore27

voté et ptg sur fb

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est lequel, Gus ?

----------


## JEANETTE

Il est noir et blanc avec des poils mi-longs. On voit les noms des chiens en passant la souris dessus. Le lien sur l'évènement FB amène directement à sa fiche mais là , ça ne fonctionne pas (on arrive à la page de tous les chiens). Du coup, je mets le lien de FB

https://www.facebook.com/events/1682809745293726/

----------


## vagabong 68

J'ai voté mais pas sûre que mon vote ait été pris en compte ?

----------


## JEANETTE

Merci ! On voit le compteur tourner dès qu'on vote normalement. 

Le 1er prix correspond à + de 300 € de croquettes, ça vaut vraiment le coup pour ce refuge. GUS oscille entre la 3ème et la 1ère place selon les moments mais il reste encore 20 jours

----------


## vagabong 68

On peut voter toutes les 5 minutes.
Ca fait deux fois que je clique.
A plus tard.

----------


## vagabong 68

Encore deux votes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Après deux heures de clics, 44 037 430.
J'essayerai de revenir demain soir.

----------


## vagabong 68

Quelques clics matinaux.

----------


## Cerise15

J'ai cliqué pour Gus 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et il est actuellement en tête

----------


## vagabong 68

Plus de 67 000 000.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le compteur ne bouge pas ce matin...

----------


## vagabong 68

Ca remarche.
Bons clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Gus est premier depuis quelques jours.

----------


## JEANETTE

Oui, c'est super, il a pris de l'avance en plus !

----------


## Cerise15

Un vote de plus pour le beau Gus, je reviens dans 5 minutes

----------


## Cerise15

Up up!

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours à la première place.

----------


## Cerise15

Et il prend de l'avance!

----------


## vagabong 68

Plus de 510 000 000.

----------


## Cerise15

Encore un vote pour Gus!

----------


## vagabong 68

Je passe ma journée à voter.
Ca porte ses fruits.

----------


## Cerise15

Un autre vote pour Gus  :Smile:

----------


## Cerise15

Aie aie aie, Gus est repassé troisième...

----------


## JEANETTE

Gus est repassé 2 ème mais il reste 9 jours encore. Merci à vous de continuer à voter !

----------


## Cerise15

Aller aller on y est presque! Encore un vote  :Smile:

----------


## Cerise15

Up up

----------


## Cerise15

Up up!

----------


## vagabong 68

Ca fluctue.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je vous rejoins! up!

----------


## JEANETTE

Ah merci, parce que Gus s'est fait un peu distancé ! Il y a eu beaucoup d'achats de votes ce week-end. Bien sûr, ça fait partie du jeu mais c'est toujours dommage d'enrichir les sites plutôt que de verser directement l'argent aux associations ou refuges.

----------


## Cerise15

Encore un vote, il faut qu'il remonte!

----------


## Cerise15

Up up!

----------


## JEANETTE

Toujours 2ème mais l'écart a diminué depuis hier . Il reste 4 jours !

----------


## vagabong 68

Premier mais je suis bloquée.

----------


## Cerise15

Ah? Pas de soucis pour ma part!

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième place.

----------


## JEANETTE

A quelques heures de la cloture, Gus est repassé 1er. A vos votes pour conserver cette place !

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième et pourtant je clique et je reclique.

----------


## vagabong 68

Je suis bloquée.

----------


## vagabong 68

Désolée.

----------


## Petite Etoile

je n'ai pas cessé depuis que je vous ai rejoins, et j'ai halluciné hier sur la dernière ligne droite... un jeu inégal, quand des points sont achetés en masse! Il y a même eu des moments de blocage. Mieux vaut faire des dons directement aux associations, je crois.
En tout cas j'ai été de tout coeur avec vous. Bonne journée.

----------

